

Peter Thiel On Valleywag; It’s the "Silicon Valley Equivalent of Al Qaeda" - ca98am79
http://www.pehub.com/40062/peter-thiel-on-valleywag-its-the-silicon-valley-equivalent-of-al-qaeda/

======
jonknee
Hardly. There's already a perfect parallel--celeb gossip sites like TMZ.
Except they are way more hardcore, you don't see Peter Thiel getting paparazzi
attention 24/7.

------
ivankirigin
Valleywag kills people? Surely a libertarian like Thiel should navigate the
difference between a bad newspaper and violence with a bit more subtlety.

~~~
byrneseyeview
He was talking about their general tactic (using fear as leverage). The
analogy doesn't seem to go any further than that.

~~~
ivankirigin
I would call that a characteristic of the press in general. And politicians.
And marketers. It's a horrible analogy.

------
dschobel
Yikes, what an embarrassing quote. Apparently he doesn't need ValleyWag around
to make him look foolish.

